# Happy Birthday Fodigger



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I hope you have a wonderful and fun filled birthday.

Here's to a healthy year.
CC


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hey Fodigger, best wishes for a great birthday and a wonderful year ahead!

Mezz


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Thank you both so your kind thoughts. I don't post much any more as I find I don't have as much time. But I still stop by from time to time and read the thoughts of others. God continues to bless me in so many ways....family, business and friends like you.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Fodigger, sorry I'm late! I hope you had a good birthday and have a good year! Take a little time and go to the links and hit a few, you're at the right place!  I'm glad to hear all is going so well.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday, fodigger. Glad to see you still make it over here, even when you're busy.


----------

